# RE: Woodworkers . . . is parawood any good?



## firefighterjake (Sep 1, 2010)

My wife found a chair she likes at a local unfinished wood furniture dealership . . . never heard of parawood . . . but that's what it is made out of . . . from what I could see in a squick search it's the mature rubber tree . . . after it has stopped (or slowed down) in producing rubber. Just wondering if this wood is decent enough for furniture?


----------



## woodsman23 (Sep 2, 2010)

Rubber tree


----------



## colebrookman (Sep 2, 2010)

www.springcreekfurniture.com/parawood.php
Sounds good, looks good.
Ed


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 2, 2010)

woodsman23 said:
			
		

> Rubber tree



Uh yeah . . . I mentioned that in my post  . . . I was hoping folks who work with wood might have a little more insight as to whether this is a decent enough wood for furniture in terms of shrinkage, warping, etc.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 2, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> woodsman23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never even heard of it. Sure doesnt meen that it isnt  good wood.
Sounds like an imported item. Everything my Dad uses is local sawmill wood.


----------



## woodsman23 (Sep 2, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> woodsman23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Yes i seen that but was cut off before i finished my post. Anyways i have a kitchen table made from this wood and it has ceramic tile inside the frame work of the table and it has held up great very tough stuff.. Table has no cracks, shrinkage or warping it is shinny as new.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 3, 2010)

woodsman23 said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah . . . I thought it was a bit strange that you would simply say it was a rubber tree when I already mentioned it.

Thanks for the reply . . . what you stated about the table holding up well and looking good was exactly what I was hoping to hear . . . thank you.


----------



## woodsman23 (Sep 7, 2010)

I can snap a pic of it if it helps....


----------



## heatwise (Sep 7, 2010)

i havent personaly worked with this wood but i think its from thailand. its a blonde colour and is light in weight and sands up smooth. lot of toys and blocks are made from this wood. also grows fast and is an excelent renewable growth tree, if im right this is the wood. pete


----------



## fossil (Sep 7, 2010)

What's a "squick search"?  How do you do that?   :roll:


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 8, 2010)

fossil said:
			
		

> What's a "squick search"?  How do you do that?   :roll:



"Squick": 1) a mythical beast found in the wilds of Maine, 2) a combination of the words "super" and "quick", 3) someone's fat fingers added a "s" to the word "quick"


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 8, 2010)

woodsman23 said:
			
		

> I can snap a pic of it if it helps....



Thanks, but based in part of what I read here we went ahead and ordered the chair. Thanks though . . . very thoughtful of you . . . then again folks here are wicked nice in general.


----------

